# Word of the Day: Potsie



## debodun (Oct 12, 2020)

Potsie (noun) - a person who acts foolishly in a comical manner; a dorky but likeable person. 

I used to have a neighbor who was a real potsie.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

Potsie Weber, was a real potsie.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

My Uncle Vincent was a potsie. Thank goodness we only saw him a couple of times a year because he lived out of town!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

I observed a man smoking a pipe while watching the dance show, the tobacco smelling funny, and after the show he looked over at me and commented, "that was quite the curtsy that young girl did", and I promptly replied, "that's quite the potsie you're smoking".


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

Now that I've learned the word potsie, I can finally categorize my younger brother. Had I known this earlier, I would
have given him the nickname of Potsie.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

I've met my fair-share of potsie's in my day, along with a few potsie-heads.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

I tend to like potsie type people.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 12, 2020)

My mind went straight back to 'Happy Days' and of course Potsie Webber
I loved all the characters even Richie's brother Chuck and his basketball which disappeared from the show
Remember he used his bouncing basketball as a kind of 'speech'
Apparently a College Scholarship beckoned


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> My mind went straight back to 'Happy Days' and of course Potsie Webber
> I loved all the characters even Richie's brother Chuck and his basketball which disappeared from the show
> Remember he used his bouncing basketball as a kind of 'speech'
> Apparently a College Scholarship beckoned


I used to love that show and Potsie was a real cutie, too!


----------



## RubyK (Oct 13, 2020)

Do you think the writers of Happy Days discovered the noun potsie and gave him that name? I used to wonder what kind of nickname Potsie was.


----------

